# New Fiesta ST or BMW 1 Series



## Astra-92 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am looking at a new car and was wondering on peoples opinions on which car I should go for? Anyone have any of these two cars that can give me good reviews on? 

Which one! Help!

Thanks


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

BMW over a Ford anyday!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

What are you looking for in a car? What kind of mileage are you doing? 

If you are after a new hot hatch then look no further than the Fiesta.

If the badge and comfort is what you yearn for then take the snoozebox beemer..  

They aren't really comparable.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

the new st would win for me :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not really in the same market as each other. 

You won't get much of a 1 series for the price of a Fiesta ST.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

fiesta bmw the seats are uncomfortable as hell


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Strange question. Do you want a hot hatch or a hatchback?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

As a owner of the new Fiesta ST-2, I would say this is a fantastic car that gives raw driving thrills when you want it and is a reasonably good commuting car.

The suspension is *rock* solid so bear this is mind if you want a comfortable ride. It feels unsettled on poorly surfaced roads and the ride can be busy at low speeds.

Things aren't much better on the motorway, the suspension never really settles and you can feel every single little bump from the roads.

These aren't negatives for me, I expected them from a hot hatch to be honest and the car rewards you when you hit a nice twisty B road, which this car feels right at home on.

I get around 37MPG from the ST and I don't driving economically.

I would say the BMW will be more comfortable, better built and has a better badge and rear wheel drive so it may drive better than the ST.

The ST is a truly great car with a strong engine that pulls like a train, makes a great noise and a sweet chassis. It's also very well built but the plastics used do look a little cheap and side by side with the BMW, it will look very cheap.

Test drive both and come to your own conclusion.

I've had Audi's, Vauxhalls, VW's and this Ford is by the best car I've owned yet.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

116i msport would be a nice car and a used one would be similar to a new st. As pointed out above both very different cars and depending on your priorities either will be good. I tried the fiesta st and as much as I liked it I just couldn't live with the ride. It didn't feel all that quick either and never once made me want together the cheque book out.i almost felt like I was forcing myself to want one.

In the end I went for a mini clubman s. more space than the fiesta and a better ride. The steering feels better too although the seats are not as good as the fiestas. I've just looked at a German roadtest if the clio,208 and st and they put the 208 ahead of the fiesta. I guess if you can live with the small steering wheel and the dash the 208 could very well be the better compromise between the two you are looking at.


----------



## Astra-92 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am looking for a hatchback with 3doors and has decent mpg for a petrol. 
I am doing roughly 10,000 per year.
My Astra at the moment is Averaging 31 mpg and I am putting in £50 per week for petrol. 
If I want a decent continental tyre for the astra it will set me back £250 -£280 per TYRE. 
Is there anything else that I could look at that?

Thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Astra-92 said:


> I am looking for a hatchback with 3doors and has decent mpg for a petrol.
> I am doing roughly 10,000 per year.
> My Astra at the moment is Averaging 31 mpg and I am putting in £50 per week for petrol.
> If I want a decent continental tyre for the astra it will set me back £250 -£280 per TYRE.
> ...


What size of tyres? That sounds very expensive.

What Astra do you have now and what do you want from a car?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Astra-92 said:


> I am looking for a hatchback with 3doors and has decent mpg for a petrol.
> I am doing roughly 10,000 per year.
> My Astra at the moment is Averaging 31 mpg and I am putting in £50 per week for petrol.
> If I want a decent continental tyre for the astra it will set me back £250 -£280 per TYRE.
> ...


I used to have 235-35-19 on my scirocco and they only came to £170, what size are yours !!!


----------



## Astra-92 (Feb 22, 2013)

If I want a decent tyre like a continental or a pirelli that is. 

The size is 235/45/19

The astra is an astra J with the VX Line pack which has 19" wheels. 

Got a flat once and used the glue rubbish to put round the tyre for temp fix did not work. 

So got breakdown to pick it up and drop at my house and had to get a new tyre, got the cheapest tyre I could find which is an accelera and heard good reviews. So had tyresonthedrive.co.uk come out and fit next day. Absolutly brilliant them guys! Highly recommended. 

What I want out of a car is an economical petrol engine that has got that bit of punch to it. Looking at 1.4 and 1.6 engines. I do not need a 5 dr. Sort ff practical but not that important only have people in the back on weekends. (mum and dad) : )


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I was quoting a Continental tyre, anyway i know of a lovely little 1.2 Tsi polo with 105bhp for sale LOL.



Astra-92 said:


> If I want a decent tyre like a continental or a pirelli that is.
> 
> The size is 235/45/19
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Astra-92 said:


> If I want a decent tyre like a continental or a pirelli that is.
> 
> The size is 235/45/19
> 
> ...


You can get Continentals from £185 on Camskill. Lots of brands at around the £200 mark.

To be honest, if you are doing 10, 000 miles and driving sensibly, the cost of tyres isn't really a significant factor in changing car. You would be looking to get a minimum of two years out of a pair of fronts.

Also changing car for better economy can end up false economy too. Any money saved for a long time will be swallowed up by the cost to change.

31mpg does seem low for an Astra. Even the VXR should manage that.

Lots of good little hot hatches around at the moment. I like the new Clio RS, but that is 5 door and I know a couple of people that have the new Peugeot 208 GTi and rate it.

The ST is a good shout too.

The 1 series is a good car. You're not going to get the same performance as these cars for the same money.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

1.4 or 1.6 hatchback isnt going to be punchy unless its got a turbo on it (some of the new new cars ford the engines are quite good though). 10k a year id have the clio you have a budget in mind may help


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I would have the BMW over the ST purely because I personally want a BMW. 

If you get the BMW why would you not consider an oil burner? You will get better MPG and no doubt it will be quicker as it will have the torque and a turbo and then you can map them for up to 50BHP extra. 

AFAIK the 116D has the same engine as the 120D but the 116D is detuned so if you were to get the 116D and have it mapped you would still have a quick car manifolds may also be different not quite sure on that one.

Are you looking to buy new? What budget do you have?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

10k i wouldnt consider a diesel initial outlay and running etc.......... then theres the fun factor of a sport hatch which imho diesels cant match


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why have the diesel though, torque isn't everything .... A petrol in the right gear will be just as quick. The little 116i is a good engine and much nicer than the rattly diesel.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Ah I dunno Alan I have a 9-3 SS and it handles infinitely better than my MG ZR which I suppose would have been a hot hatch that had ridiculous understeer my 9-3 prior to lowering was miles better and goes which ever way you chuck it and since lowering it, really has to be experienced to be believed and it's only a 1.9TID so 2 litres in a little 1 series will really shift combined with the M sport suspension package it should be a great little car.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Why have the diesel though, torque isn't everything .... A petrol in the right gear will be just as quick. The little 116i is a good engine and much nicer than the rattly diesel.


It's a sound I have come accustomed to lol.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have a 118d which has 140BHP with £30 road tax. It is doing 56MPG in the warm / hot weather and will drop to 52 in the winter. I am doing around 14K a year.

If I don't drive in a spirited fashion it will easily do 60MPG.

I am not so sure the newer BMW engines are all that rattly anymore.

There is a 4p / L difference in fuel costs but I don't see any petrol cars with the performance of the 118d doing anywhere near the same miles per gallon.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

There's a lot more to consider than just choosing between the two, think of insurance, tax, maintenance & the day to day running costs plus the initial outlay of the car


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am biased but the BMW every day of the week.


----------



## SVM (Sep 8, 2013)

I would say the 1 series hands down, the quality is above & beyond a Ford & there are plenty of models to choose from, i would look at either the 130i (261bhp) or a 120d (177bhp)(210bhp+ remapped) or 123d (201bhp)(250+ remapped) there are some great deals to be had.

& there are plenty of tweaks, upgraded to make it that much special but you find one with many already done.

Really great cars to drive with there 50:50 weight distribution & they feel a lot more soild & grown up than an ST but with similar or more performance.

The 116i 116d 118i 118d 120i are nice little engines but limited performance & lower quality turbo injector etc but for a little extra money you get a much better car.

I've own my 1 series for 3 year + & have loved every minute & are still enjoying every moment i driven it.

Before you choose head over to Babybmw.net where you will find plenty of info on the 1 series & lots of great useful advice which may help make the right choose 

P.s if you choose a 1 series first job ditch the Runflat tyres as this will improve the ride massively (a stupid bmw idea)


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> P.s if you choose a 1 series first job ditch the Runflat tyres as this will improve the ride massively (a stupid bmw idea)


What will you do if you get a puncture?


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What will you do if you get a puncture?


Put the spare on?


----------



## SVM (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What will you do if you get a puncture?


3 series Space Saver or tyre weld, its a small price to pay for such a massive improvement handling & ride comfort us there a lot cheaper to replace.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have the standard 16" wheels running 205/55/16 tyres. Which 3 series space saver is the right size please?

I have ditched the run flats and I do carry tyre weld but the tyre fitter told me if I use it then the puncture can't be repaired.


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

unless its the 1 series coupe then go for the ST.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have a 118d which has 140BHP with £30 road tax. It is doing 56MPG in the warm / hot weather and will drop to 52 in the winter. I am doing around 14K a year.
> 
> If I don't drive in a spirited fashion it will easily do 60MPG.
> 
> ...


You must drive like a granny, can't get better than 48mpg out of the one I use daily on the same journey my 2.0 TFSi petrol gets 33mpg.

The 4 cylinder diesel engine from BMW is very tractor like, I just couldn't live with one as my only car. There is zero pleasure to be had from that unit when extracting performance from it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had plenty of experience of the 2.0d engine in numerous BMWs. 

To get 60mpg you have to drive like a snail, freewheel as much as you can and take the computer figure as accurate. 

Normal driving will see higher 40s. 

It's not a good engine by any means. It is too loud and sufferers with the same issues all four pot diesels do. 

It's still the one that most people desire though. The 320d holds its value better than 6 cylinder versions.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Could you get better economy from a 6 cylinder diesel? Maybe a stupid question I'm just curious as the 320D claims to get around 50 odd combined and 60 odd on runs so is that just a bold statement from them? I am talking about the newer models which have the efficient dynamics.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Could you get better economy from a 6 cylinder diesel? Maybe a stupid question I'm just curious as the 320D claims to get around 50 odd combined and 60 odd on runs so is that just a bold statement from them? I am talking about the newer models which have the efficient dynamics.


It isn't the manufacturers who claim the figures. They are tested on a simulated road independently. The tests seem to be out of touch in the real world for pretty much all cars.

The 6 cylinder engines won't be as good fuel wise. They will be far better to drive though. From the guys on the BMW sites, the 330d returns very high 30mpgs on average and the 335d very low 30s on average in E9x model cars.

On saying that the new F30 335d comes with figures of performance and economy that seem hard to believe.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

What about the 325D what sort of economy will that return? That is still the same 6 cylinder engine as the 330D and 335D right? I want an E92 coupe myself and I wanted something quick so first thoughts 335D and a remap yes all well and good to say it but the cost involved buying the car and the upkeep are too high for me I could do it but there are other things I'd rather spend on the 320D seemed ok because of the decent economy it returns but I heard from 2007 E90 had major engine troubles swirl flap issues I remember correctly has this issue been rectified on the new models? I am thinking of 2011-2012 models.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SVM said:


> I would say the 1 series hands down, the quality is above & beyond a Ford


Depends on the model TBH. I have a 3 series and a Mondeo X Sport and there is nothing between them for quality, however on the Zetec it's quite plasticy inside.

He's looking at the Fiesta ST so there shouldn't be too much difference I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## SVM (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have the standard 16" wheels running 205/55/16 tyres. Which 3 series space saver is the right size please?
> 
> I have ditched the run flats and I do carry tyre weld but the tyre fitter told me if I use it then the puncture can't be repaired.


Ye thats the only problem with tyre weld but its a last resort it im not local or near garage.

For the space saver just do a search on ebay, for 16" it would be a low spec model or there is 16" SS from the E60/61 5 series.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> What about the 325D what sort of economy will that return? That is still the same 6 cylinder engine as the 330D and 335D right? I want an E92 coupe myself and I wanted something quick so first thoughts 335D and a remap yes all well and good to say it but the cost involved buying the car and the upkeep are too high for me I could do it but there are other things I'd rather spend on the 320D seemed ok because of the decent economy it returns but I heard from 2007 E90 had major engine troubles swirl flap issues I remember correctly has this issue been rectified on the new models? I am thinking of 2011-2012 models.


325d will be about the same as the 330d, and all BMW diesels have the swirl flaps and all swirl flaps can fail, not just in BMW's, also anything like an 11-12 plate car will be under warranty and you can keep that up with a BMW insurance backed warranty anyway.

I wouldn't worry too much about those faults, for every one moaner on a forum about swirl flaps, hundreds of other cars are running fine and will never cause trouble. My 2 most hated engines are the Ford DLD-418 1.8 TDCi and the Fiat/GM Z19 DTH 150. I've currently got one of those in my Vectra and I still hate it even though this one still works after 149k :doublesho Doesn't mean much though.

Back to the original topic, I'd go for the Fiesta if you're only considering a little engine in the 1er, it'd have to be a 130i or 135i to be worth it IMO :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Thank you Cookie Monster I know exactly what you mean I also have the Z19 DTH in my 9-3.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Unlucky, should have got an Aero, my dream car is a 2.0T Aero 210 convertible with all the toys and pre dame edna lights :thumb:

The mrs thinks they're ugly though, so we settled on a CLK instead :doublesho


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

So apart from driving like a granny and the car is noisy what car then?

My commute is on good A roads so it is cruising type driving. I would like to be with one of you to fully understand where I am going wrong. With the new middle age being 53 I am still the wrong side! lol.

What petrol powered car accelerates from 0 to 60 in 9 seconds, does high 40s mpg and has a £30 VED?

I do fancy a change as I have been driving diesel power for the last 14 years. If the overall costs taking everything into account are similar to what I have then I am all ears.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Unlucky, should have got an Aero, my dream car is a 2.0T Aero 210 convertible with all the toys and pre dame edna lights :thumb:
> 
> The mrs thinks they're ugly though, so we settled on a CLK instead :doublesho


You mean like this ;-) -



















I failed to mention the daily has the Z19DTH


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That'll do, just let me get my tin opener and weld the back doors closed and I'd have what I was after :thumb:

And paint it espresso black, with cream leather and 19 inch 3 spoke Hirsch alloys, V6 twin exhausts and a 250 remap :speechless

I know what I want, if I ever find it, I'd actually sell my Porsche to pay for it.



I'd have to! :lol:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

You must be mad mate I love the marque but Christ not enough to sell a Porsche for one.

There will be one out there all be it a needle in a haystack if not you could get pretty much what you want minus the wheels and source a new set that are fresh with no curbing


----------

